# VETASSESS SRG05 Urgency Request form ?



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who has previously filled this urgency request form for an urgent VETASSESS assessment ?

I applied PTA (not even full skills assessment but qualification only) on 26/11 and they are still sitting on it. When I emailed them couple of weeks ago, they reply sending me this attachment *SRG05 Urgency Request form* and ask for me to fill it providing reasons for the urgency. I mean com on, it's 15th week running and you state you complete assessments in 12 weeks so is it really for me to provide you a reason for you to do your job in time? 

I notice in the signatures of many expats here that there VET was concluded in 12-14 weeks so very frustrated why mine is taking so long so any ideas what justification should I fill in this for urgency. The email states I also need to provide proof on why I need a urgent assessment so anyone familiar with this document !!


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

u can tell them its over 15 weeks and u think the quotas will fill up. send them the information from DIBP website about occupation ceilings n stuff.


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Dear aspiring_singh,
You will get your assessment outcome within coming week. Do not send urgency request form now. They would not consider quotas or occupation ceilings .


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

mithu93ku said:


> Dear aspiring_singh,
> You will get your assessment outcome within coming week. Do not send urgency request form now. They would not consider quotas or occupation ceilings .


Not true mithu, I got my VETASSESS in less than 4 weeks coz of urgency request due to state nominations quota filling up.

I sent the form on my 3rd week (got the idea late), and within the week I had my outcome. I just tried my luck and they accepted it.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi Peanut48, thanks for your useful advise and I did the same by submitting the urgency request form stating the increase in cut off etc and to my surprise, the next day I got an email saying the urgency request is approved!

Im now waiting to hopefully get my assessment sometime soon...


----------



## peanut48 (Aug 22, 2009)

aspiring_singh said:


> Hi Peanut48, thanks for your useful advise and I did the same by submitting the urgency request form stating the increase in cut off etc and to my surprise, the next day I got an email saying the urgency request is approved!
> 
> Im now waiting to hopefully get my assessment sometime soon...


good to hear....hope it's all good news from here...


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes but imagine what..today I just casually logged in to check if the status has changed but surprised to find that they have asked for additional info and for me to upload a signed declaration that im sure I did in the original application..my concern is that I got no email notification that additional info is required and only discovered when logged in. Should I log in every day now and they may in future ask for more info without any notification

Secondly , if they are now asking for signed declaration then looks like no work so far has been done on my application as its the first step before picking up a case


----------

